# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  UPPP operatie

## Tulp45

Een goedemorgen,

Wie heeft er al eens een UPPP operatie ondergaan? Dit houdt in dat je keelamandelen en een stukje huig wordt verwijderd. 
Dit in verband met mijn Slaapapneu.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Roos.

----------

